# What are your favorite smoothies and juices to make?



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

What are your favorite smoothies / juices for pre-ride and for recovery? What are your favorites for meals? I purchased a Vitimix a couple of weeks ago and that thing is freaking awesome!

I am moving away from meat and more towards fruits and vegetables and wanted to see what others that share my lifestyle of fitness and riding like to make. How do you make sure to get enough protein?


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to make one with a cup of milk, cup of ice, small amount of sugar (small spoonful), 2-3 squirts of starbucks vanilla flavoring. Sometimes an egg would be tossed in as well. Thing was ok.

Now I use 1 cup grape juice (Newman's own from Costco ideally), a cup of blueberries (or other fruit), a cup of ice, and an egg. Sometimes I'll add a small amount of organic cane sugar, depending on how long and hard I rode. 

How do I get enough protein? I eat it with meals. Tons of veggies and fruits, but enough proteins as well. What do you mean you are moving away from meat and towards fruits/veggies?


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Only that I am moving to a more green diet and eliminating processed foods.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

I like to juice a whole bunch of kale with a few carrots and an apple. Tastes like crap but it gets me feeling great!


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

VitaMix is the best! I use a protein powder called Nectar. I buy it at Amazon. Vanilla protein, frozen banana, organic carrots, kale or spinach (if I have it) mixed frozen berries, water and ice....tastes great!


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

I always like to have some oatmeal before I ride. Quick, easy to make, and packs a whopper of carbs and fiber. Has a good amount of protein, too . Flahavan's Irish porridge oats are the BEST. Very creamy texture, and absolutely delicious (I also like to add some brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg to spice it up ). 
This doesn't really count as a juice, but I like to make ginger tea with a bit of milk for recovery. I keep it in the refrigerator so it's nice and cool before I ride . It's surprisingly refreshing, as is Earl Grey. 
I can't really say that I'm vegetarian - I suppose my diet is more Mediterranean. I will eat meats, but very rarely. I stay away from chicken, though, because it contains arsenic (put into the feed to make them look "fatter"), at least in the US, that is. 
I get most of my protein from eggs and fish. I usually have at least one egg per day, which actually isn't as "dangerous" as many people think. Many dark leafy greens are also good sources of protein.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

2fargon said:


> I like to juice a whole bunch of kale with a few carrots and an apple. Tastes like crap but it gets me feeling great!


I actually really like the combo, especially if you use lots of carrots, helps sweeten it up a bit. Spinach works well too.

As far as smoothies, this morning I'll have a smoothie with some 2% milk, frozen berries, a bannana, maybe some frozen pineapple,chocolate protein powder, and spinach. The only two times I'll have protein powder during the day is in my morning smoothie and if I have a post-workout shake. Otherwise it's real food.

For what it's worth, couple years ago I made the move from a SAD diet to raw vegetarian. Lost 40 pounds in 2 months and felt GREAT. I ended up going back to the SAD diet and now I feel like junk and gained a bunch of weight. I want to transition back towards a high raw diet again, but not to the extreme of being 100% raw or vegetarian. I can definitely go without meat, but I'd rather be able to eat some when/if I choose.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1 cup Almond milk
1 cup Blueberries
1 cup Strawberries
2 table spoons ground flax seed
1 table spoon Chia seed
1 banana 
2 or 3 cups Spinach leaves


The high raw diet is working wonders for me, lost all the weight I regained on the SAD. Feel tons better, more energy and recovery times are shorter.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

1 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk
1 tbsp white chia seed (presiaked for 10-15min)
1 tbsp honey (unpasteurized)
1tbsp ground flax seed
1 tbsp coconut flour
1tsp cinnamon

Amazing energy, digestion, omega's and taste!


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh, and add 1/2 banana too


----------



## dirigotrail (Aug 27, 2012)

For the fruitier days: 1 banana, 3 strawberries, handful of blueberries, mango/peach, almond milk, a splash of OJ.


----------



## capall (Aug 27, 2012)

banana,strawberries,f blueberries, and some oatmeal, milk


----------



## ptbo_mac (Sep 13, 2009)

frozen mixed berries,egg,vanilla,yogurt,protein powder, L-glutamine, almond milk, chia seeds and a banana. 
Great way to start to day


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

Try garlic and ginger in a green smoothie! It's beastly! I'm off dairy and grains (a few transgressions...) and lowering meat intake and have lost weight fast, the SAD diet is killing us...


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

I had just tried carrot and banana shake.I planning on adding cucumber.Can you help me what is the perfect combination with coconut ?I appreciate this thread it .thanks for opening this topic.

___________________________

Sedona Arizona l West Fork Trail


----------



## afraid (Oct 18, 2009)

spirulina or chlorella powder, chia seeds, bee pollen, raw cacao powder, hemp seed hearts, juice, fruit.
thanks for the coconut powder suggestion, and vanilla or honey...
yogurt makes it really good, but it's animal protein...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Got neg-repped for this recipe a while back but I still think it's delicious and great for getting out the door and shredding

1/2 cup almond milk
1/2 cup Kefir
4 tbs hemp hearts/hemp protein
1 tbs almond butter
1 tbs coconut oil
1 tbs agave
1 ts maca root powder
1/3 cup frozen berries
1/3 cup frozen fruit
Water to top of the Magic Bullet cup

Good carbs from the hemp hearts and almond butter, coconut oil helps with nutrient absorption and has electrolytes and good fats, agave for instant energy same with the fruits. Kefir/yogurt has good protein and carbs in it. 

For recovery I modify the recipe above, normally subbing silken tofu for the yogurt, blackstrap molasses for the agave (anti-inflammatory properties), bananas for the fruit, and some greens to pull your body out of the acidic state. 

Green leafy veggies are crucial for a recovery shake (green hemp protein is perfect as well) as they restore your bodies natural alkalinity. Bodies in an acidic state do not recover as fast, plus cancer can only grow in an acidic state so might as well try to minimize that if possible.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

My current Go-to is one bag of organic spinach, ground up flax seed, ground up wheat germ, two scoops of Sun warrior protein powder, two table spoons of Spirulina, 1 lime, alfalfa, broccoli sprouts, 1 apple, small piece of ginger, and a small amount of blue berries, cherries,strawberries,black berries, Brazil nuts, walnuts, and pumpkin seeds. 

I will make up a Vitamix full at night and it is my evening dinner and the following day breakfast. During the weekend I will do smoothies for breakfast and eat a regular dinner. With big rides I will add more fruit for the energy.

I feel so much better after adopting this diet.


----------



## gaba (Jul 11, 2006)

Vitamix rocks.

I do a bunch of kale from my yard (super easy to grow year round), carrots, apple, raw red beet, ground flaxseed, kefir (probiotic- I don't get colds anymore and I have 2 toddlers), OJ or water, organic frozen berries from costco to taste. I make a 64 ounce container and consume this all day then eat a normal dinner. I also eat some eggwhites for breakfast, drink skim milk as a recovery drink, and snack on nuts and fruit. I'm down 30lbs in 6 months.

When I take a long vacation away from my blender I don't feel well and I'm much more likely to get an upper respiratory infection. Might be a study bias but I'm convinced its related.


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

This is our staple. Banana date sugar smoothy. Make sure your bananas are spotty aka ripe and you 'pulse blend' for extra smooth, creamy sweeter blend up.

Banana/date sugar smoothie #132 - YouTube


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Family favorite!

1 banana
1c fresh frozen triple berry mix(frozen)
1 8oz Yoplait light yogurt(any flavor)
splash of fruit juice(whatever you have on hand)

I blend it in the cup with the cuisinart stick blender. After workout it's muscle milk chocolate powder. I also can't stress old fashioned oats enough!


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Before anyone accuses me of being a troll the following topic only applies to people that go overboard. I don't think it is an issue unless you go overboard. (Due to my recent experience on the beer sub-forum herein I find a need to preface ALL my post with a disclaimer.)

Who is concerned and/or well read on the topic of Oxalate and the issues that can occur when using certain uncooked, unfiltered vegetables in smoothies? And yes this is an issue, for those that don't know kidney stones are VERY painful.

I ask because this year I've embarked on using smoothies for nutrition. I was on the path of substituting green veggies for a substantial amount of other foods. And now find a big potential problem with this tactic.

Heck, I find problems with fruits. The latest issue with fruit is that fructose is now found to be a very substantive contributor to gout. And I've had gout several times, hence my cut back on red meat and shell fish.

Right now I am down to only two things I can consume with no worries, water and oxygen.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a very basic smoothie I have been using after 2.5 plus hour workouts and for dessert.

1 1/2 cups most any frozen fruit or combo (I have been enjoying mango, peach and pineapple)
1/2 cup of non fat vanilla yogurt (recently also started using greek yogurt for the creaminess and protein)
1 cup of almond milk

I don't measure the ingredients, just eyeball it and they are always good. I can drink one of these along with eating a handful of walnuts for lunch and make it until dinner without getting hungry. I pretty much stopped eating ice cream after getting on these.


----------



## naedward812 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nomadllc said:


> Family favorite!
> 
> 1 banana
> 1c fresh frozen triple berry mix(frozen)
> ...


Pretty much what I make, except I use greek yogurt. Sometimes add some honey, or flax seed when we have it.


----------



## Jeff Stevens (Mar 31, 2011)

Pre-ride Smoothies are Bananas and Dates with Vega Pre-ride Energizer. 

Post ride is usually Bananas, Flax Milk, and a scoop of Vega Protein Powder.

Lately I've been eating 4 bananas with Flax Milk and Cocoa Powder for Breakfast and 4 Bananas with non-dairy Horchata and Chia seeds for lunch. Bananas make the perfect staple food for me, cheap, tasty and they don't mess my gut up like most grains.


----------



## bmxking45 (Apr 3, 2010)

Frozen Banana
Scoop Chocolate Protein Powder
Heaping tablespoon of peanut butter
espresso shot
milk

Pre-ride meal of champions!!


----------



## letsbuildasnowman (Apr 8, 2013)

For recovery I almost always make a smoothie with whatever fruit I have in the freezer, milk, and hemp protein. No bloating and other issues whey gives me. Healthy stuff.


----------

